# What is your Favorite Classical Form?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Symphonies, Concertos (if so, for what instrument in particular), Sonatas, etc?

I am a composer of piano music (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkzbohV191BuBX_h_r1M8hA ) but think Symphonies are what inspire me the most. I just love me a great symphony!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I misread it as favourite classical FORUM at first. That'd get pulled by the moderators quick :lol: I think the Symphony will probably be most popular.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I am also strange in that I am more inspired by guitarists in improvisation than pianists, although I certainly have my favorite pianists of classical (Glenn Gould, Horowitz for performers, and Debussy and Chopin for composers), rock (Ray Manzerek of the doors and Richard Wright of Pink Floyd) and of jazz (Oscar Peterson & Red Garland).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I misread it as favourite classical FORUM at first. That'd get pulled by the moderators quick :lol: I think the Symphony will probably be most popular.


haha, lol! Form would be the correct term, right? I wasn't quite sure on that.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Symphony, followed by opera.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> haha, lol! Form would be the correct term, right? I wasn't quite sure on that.


Yeah, that's what is widely used. I guess if you like improv, then concertos may be more spontaneous for that instrument than Symphonies.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Btw, listened to some stuff on your channel (listened to the Vegas video). You got some good stuff there, keep at it.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

As a (former) composer, my favorite form was a classical sonata form (i.e. Mozart) as opposed to romantic sonata form (i.e. Mahler). A runner up would a rondo.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Btw, listened to some stuff on your channel (listened to the Vegas video). You got some good stuff there, keep at it.


Thanks for listening, that means a lot to me! There is a mix of stuff on there. I have so many different influences, I was trained classically from age 3 to about age 16, but got into Dave Matthews (his rhythm playing really inspires some of the riffs I come up with) and Phish (Trey's lead guitar playing influences my lead more than anyone else) pretty hardcore for a while. My compositions side I don't really know where it comes from, most likely my training, but it doesn't really sound like any composer in particular (except perhaps my Nocturne, which is very Chopin inspired).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Concerto form. I enjoy hearing how the thematic material is distributed between soloist and orchestra. The interplay between soloist and orchestra can take many different forms: antagonism, collaboration, dialogue...the possibilities are endless! It's interesting to hear how each concerto realizes these possibilities in its own way.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

For me it has to be chamber music and Choral acapela.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

In order:
Solo Keyboard
Chamber
Sacred Choral
Concerto
Lieder
Symphony
Opera
Solo Violin or Cello
Transcriptions/Arrangements


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Like Bettina, I'm also a concerto enthusiast. Almost all of my favorite composers, from any period, are composers who have written concertos that directly resonate with me.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Symphony
Other orchestral (overtures, symphonic poems, for example)
Solo keyboard
Chamber (especially string quartets)
Concerto
Solo other (well, I have in mind mostly Bach's cello and violin works )


Music with vocals including opera and religious. I very seldom listen to vocal music.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Gotta love variation form. With variation forum you can expect a handful of different tempos, dynamic contrasts, moods and textures with each variation. This leaves so much room for many different interpretations which makes variation form so fresh and exciting to listen to and perform.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I apologize in advance for nitpicking but the music educator in me feels honor bound to point out there is a difference between "Form" and "Genre".

Examples of "Genre" would be: Symphony, Concerto, Overture, String Quartet, Piano Sonata, Opera, Mass, Cantata, Oratorio, etc.

Examples of "Form" would be: Sonata Form, Theme and Variations Form, Rondo Form, Minuet and Trio Form, Binary Form, Ternary Form, Double Exposition Form (which is Sonata Form adapted for the concerto), and so on.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Me, I love a good theme 'n variations.


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Symphony in first place. It's my life!

Then come:
Concerto
Tone poem
Chamber music (mainly string quartets)
Oratorio
Mass
Cantata


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The symphony as perfected by Haydn. Binary movements all the way through. Got to have a minuet or I'm moving on.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Symphony
> Other orchestral (overtures, symphonic poems, for example)
> Solo keyboard
> Chamber (especially string quartets)
> ...


This is pretty close to my list except that I'd put concertos and chamber above solo keyboard. I don't particularly care for or listen to vocal music much at all. I listen to more symphonies than anything else, but it depends on the composer. Some are better known for their symphonies, others are better known for their other orchestral works. I love Respighi's work for example, but his Sinfonia Drammatica is hardly ever recorded or talked about.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Opera followed by Piano, violin, orchestra.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

if it's a questions about music form then I'd go for sonata form as it's can be used in various genres, for different ensembles and different instruments. It's pretty popular and gives lots of opportunities for a composer to express himself.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Olias said:


> I apologize in advance for nitpicking but the music educator in me feels honor bound to point out there is a difference between "Form" and "Genre".
> 
> Examples of "Genre" would be: Symphony, Concerto, Overture, String Quartet, Piano Sonata, Opera, Mass, Cantata, Oratorio, etc.
> 
> Examples of "Form" would be: Sonata Form, Theme and Variations Form, Rondo Form, Minuet and Trio Form, Binary Form, Ternary Form, Double Exposition Form (which is Sonata Form adapted for the concerto), and so on.


Thanks for that clarification! I wasn't sure about that terminology.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Anne-Sophie Mutter.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> OP: Anne-Sophie Mutter.


Definitely attractive!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Definitely cute!


Ny favorite classical form. Many others tied for second place!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Ny favorite classical form. Many others tied for second place!!! :lol::lol:


Men will always be men, no matter how sophisticated! .


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love Symphonies, Concertos and Sonatas. Not so keen on opera and vocal!! I can listen to anything wild and fiery and relax with chamber music!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Men will always be men, no matter how sophisticated! .


I wouldn't have it any other way.

But, look at the poses the female pianists and violinists choose or are suggested to make for the covers of their albums.

It's pure sex, plain and simple.

Sex sells and the album producers know it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Minuet and Rondo are my least favourite. I always regarded the 3rd movement as filler in a Symphony. When Beethoven replaced it with a Scherzo, I thought it was a brilliant move.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks for that clarification! I wasn't sure about that terminology.


We all understood from the way it was worded


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The most "entertaining" classical form for me is theme and variations: the Bach Chaconne for Unaccompanied Violin; the Brahms Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel; the Beethoven Diabelli Variations.

A lot of fun; delighting in all the twists and turns of the different variations from the original theme.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Chamber music

Although I've been listening to a lot of orchestral recently.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I seem to gravitate toward string quartets and solo piano. And just about any solo instrument, really.

-09


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

The symphony.

I like it because there is a social aspect to it - there are a large number of instruments playing together, cooperating to create one meaningful whole. There is a magic in that - something that assures me that such cooperation is possible in real life. That we can all come together and create something beautiful and worthwhile - we just need to be good at what we each do ourselves, and also have a competent leader.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The most "entertaining" classical form for me is theme and variations: the Bach Chaconne for Unaccompanied Violin; the Brahms Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel; the Beethoven Diabelli Variations.
> 
> A lot of fun; delighting in all the twists and turns of the different variations from the original theme.


Beethoven's finale of the 3rd symphony (a magnificent piece of music), and the 3rd movement of the 9th, to name two great examples of the genre, a favourite of mine too.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Opera and Symphony - two mighty pillars.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Concertos (faves: clarinet, violin), String quartets, Symphonies (especially romantic and modern).

But I love the other forms as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My priorities in classical are

#1 Opera
#2 Symphony
#3 Choral such as Handel's Messiah and Beethoven's Missa Solemnis
#4 Violin concertos (I abhor violin sonatas because they pollute them with piano!)

The rest is way way down my list, though I do occasionally listen to miscellaneous other classical, such as Beethoven's Choral Fantasy or Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream although I guess those fit my #3 category.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Beethoven's finale of the 3rd symphony (a magnificent piece of music), and the 3rd movement of the 9th, to name two great examples of the genre, a favourite of mine too.


Yes. Those are two fine examples!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> Opera and Symphony - two mighty pillars.


Agree, I do however add the piano.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Agree, I do however add the piano.


Guess I played too much piano back in music school now I am able to take it in moderate doses only


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My favourite is the baroque violin sonata with continuo. Especially Biber! :kiss:
I'm not a great piano fan either (in this context) but the instruments that can be used in continuo* are all fabulous to my ears. 

_- * According to Wiki, 'The makeup of the continuo group is often left to the discretion of the performers, and practice varied enormously within the Baroque period. At least one instrument capable of playing chords must be included, such as a harpsichord, organ, lute, theorbo, guitar, regal, or harp. In addition, any number of instruments which play in the bass register may be included, such as cello, double bass, bass viol, or bassoon.'_


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Symphony, chamber, and quartet/quintet for me. For some odd reason, I don't care for extensive soloing (piano is good, cello can be great, but violin or wind drives me up a wall).(This from a former wind player.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Agree, I do however add the piano.


I can take piano such as Beethoven Piano sonatas and the Choral Fantasy, but for some reason it irritates me to hear either violin with piano or vocal accompanied by piano.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I can take piano such as Beethoven Piano sonatas and the Choral Fantasy, but for some reason it irritates me to hear either violin with piano or vocal accompanied by piano.


I am the other way. I think just piano sound too bare I prefer piano together with something else sounds better.

My favourite form of classical music is opera after that oratorio.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

My favourite form above all others is orchestral music, non specific. Opera overtures, Symphonys, Orchestral Suites and Symphonic poems. Music is best expressed in my opinion with a medium to large range of instruments to best express different feelings, emotions and variety. Not that you can't get the same with a good old Piano and a really good composer for it (late Liszt) works for example.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sloe said:


> I am the other way. I think just piano sound too bare I prefer piano together with something else sounds better.
> 
> My favourite form of classical music is opera after that oratorio.


Think I read somewhere that a lot of oratorio was done because opera was banned by the powers that were at the time (church?). At any rate, oratorio is close to opera and is much like a concert performance of opera.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

My preference for chamber is that with a small group you get the intimacy that is absent in orchestral music, it is fascinating to see the eye to eye contact between the players in a string quartet, it would be interesting to know how many that choose chamber are or have been musicians.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Symphonies and solo keyboard, particularly piano. But I like any genre if the music is written well!


----------

